# Synchronisation Carnet d'adresse iCloud avec Snow



## JM66 (20 Avril 2012)

Ça avait marché au début, puis plus.

Réticent à passer sous Lion sur une machine de production, je suis resté sous *Snow Leopard* (10.6.8) sur MacPro 6-Core.

Si le Calendrier se synchronise sans problème via l'iPhone et *iCloud* depuis le MacPro 6-Core, ça ne marche plus avec le *Carnet d'adresse.* Il y a le petit éclair de connection failure. Sous les préférences, chemin du Serveur indique /un nombre/principal et son adresse est p04-contacts.icloud.com.

Où trouvé-je les bonnes coordonnées?

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2012)

Quelle procédure as-tu suivi pour paramétrer le serveur CardDAV dans Carnet d'adresses?

Il y a sans doute une étape que tu as oubliée (comme de cocher "Activer SSL", ou de saisir le mot de passe, ou le compte sous la forme tonnom@me.comassword, ou encore de modifier le fichier qui va bien pour spécifier le port d'accès 443....)


Regarde ce tutorial pour trouver ton erreur:
http://sayzlim.net/post/15776938944/sync-icloud-contacts-and-calendar-on-snow-leopard


Cela dit, pour ce qui me concerne j'ai abandonné la synchro du Carnet d'adresses avec iCloud (des doublon,s triplons, quadriplons.... n'arrêtent pas de se créer) et je synchronise maintenant via Google


----------



## JM66 (23 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Cela dit, pour ce qui me concerne j'ai abandonné la synchro du Carnet d'adresses avec iCloud (des doublon,s triplons, quadriplons.... n'arrêtent pas de se créer) et je synchronise maintenant via Google



C'est probablement ce que je vais faire, pour les mêmes raisons que toi Pour l'instant, je ne l'ai pas fait parce que ça tout marchait tout seul Ton Calendrier est-il aussi sur Google?


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2012)

Mes calendriers iCal, eux, sont passé sur iCloud sans souci


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Septembre 2012)

salut, je rouvre le topic  car j'aimerais trouver une solution stable pour pouvoir synchroniser mes contacts sur mac avec SL avec mon compet Icloud (utilise par mes autres macs, sous Lion et bientot ML).

En dehors des astuces citees plus qui sont un peu du "bricolage", n'y aurait il pas de solution payante avec une application tierce ?

En cherchant un peu, j'ai trouvé SOHO organiser voire fruux (gratuit?) qui peuvent faire ca. Pourquoi ne pas passer par ces applis plutot que de bricoler un truc qui n'est pas perenne?

merci pour vos avis


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2012)

OK mais Soho Organizer coûte 100$ en license unique, voire 180$ en licence familiale!
quant à Fruux, j'ai testé mais je n'ai pas été convaincu... 
(cf ce fil, message 14: http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...r-icloud-sur-un-vieux-mac-iphone-1100592.html )


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Septembre 2012)

mais entre les 2, genre une appli a 15$ ca devrait se faire non quand on voit le nombre de personnes qui restent sous SL mais qui voudrait se synchroniser avec le service Icloud

---------- Post added at 13h49 ---------- Previous post was at 13h39 ----------

j'ai trouvé aussi Cobook http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/41822/cobook mais je ne suis pas certain de savoir si il gere seulement les contacts ou bien si il synchonize egalement.

Une petite presentation par macg ici (encore en beta a l;epoque)
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/232162/cobook-reinvente-le-carnet-d-adresses


----------

